# Meshuggah Bleed Drum Track for Download Superior Drummer2.0



## Thr33 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey guys.
I was recently looking at a tab for bleed on ultimate-guitar
(This one)

Bleed Guitar Pro Tab by Meshuggah @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

The guitars didnt sound right but the drums sounded pretty good so just for fun i took the midi from the drum track they made and put it into Superior Drummer 2.0 in Logic Pro and here is the result...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/klijmnn0z10/Meshuggah&#37;20Bleed Drums.mp3


Tempo (115) (Mp3. 16mb high quality)

I just used my preset on SD2.0 i use for my own recordings and i thought it sounded pretty good so here you go, enjoy!

(I do not take credit for programming the drums, i simply just converted the midi into an audio track)


----------



## drmosh (Dec 27, 2008)

sweet, thanks!


----------



## Durero (Dec 27, 2008)

Thr33 would you mind posting the midi file as well?

I've got the guitars sequenced in Logic up to the last verse (as a tool for studying how they compose and practising along) and it'd be great to throw the drums in.


----------



## Durero (Dec 27, 2008)

edit: browser troubles - double post


----------

